# More Sat Radio Traffic, Weather



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will launch five more channels dedicated to local traffic and weather in major metropolitan areas on Aug. 2. The cities receiving the service are Atlanta, Miami-Ft. Lauderdale, Minneapolis-St. Paul, San Diego and Seattle. The additions take the number of markets served by XM's local traffic and weather services to 21.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Channel numbers for those will be:

219- Minneapolis/St. Paul
220- Seattle
223- San Diego
227- Atlanta
230- Miami/Ft. Lauderdale


----------

